# Anyone have interesting effects with Sushi?



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

So most of the doctors I've asked don't recommend sushi with IBS. Despite that sushi has fish, which is good, and rice, which is absorbic, and seaweed which has some fiber properties. Although, oddly enough, when I am having flare-ups or bad pain days and I eat sushi, it seems to suppress the pain and symptoms. I've been eating SO much sushi for the past while in order to reduce my pain lol.

Does anyone else have this effect, or maybe wonder if it may help them?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My only concern would be that IBSers can have a more severe reaction to food poisoning and parasites if they are already having problems without them.

Raw fish could be a concern, but otherwise sushi does seem to be low in things that sets off IBSers.


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I do well with sushi which is great cause I LOVE it!  I like the cooked variety however.

I have not heard to avoid it and it does seem to include many "ok" ingredients. Everyone's body reacts differently to certain foods so I've learned from trial and error. 
If it works for you then I'd say eat away!


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Sushi is a safe food for me. Although I usually only eat vegetarian sushi (avocado, cucumber, mushroom, egg) because my partner is veggie. The only time sushi has triggered an IBS-D attack was one time when I ate loads of the pickled ginger that comes on the side of the plate. As long as I leave that and the wasabi alone it's usually fine.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol yea, the pickled ginger could cause quite an attack.. I've heard benificial things with avocado though, and have been eating steamed avocado in salads now


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

If the fish is fresh and I don't use the hot stuff, I don't get any problems. But I don't like the fact that there are risks of getting parasites.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Flax said:


> If the fish is fresh and I don't use the hot stuff, I don't get any problems. But I don't like the fact that there are risks of getting parasites.


Lol... I eat sushi like a madman, and so far no parasitic infections as far as I can tell  I always make sure I go to well respected areas to buy


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sushi makes my IBS much better for about a day. I think it's the rice.

Coincidentally my IBS started when I got a bad case of food poisoning from... you guessed it... sushi.


----------

